# Directv2pc playback problems



## alzyrian (Sep 4, 2009)

I usually have no problems with directv2pc and play back many different recording from many different channels, both HD and non. However, I tried to record the Monday night football on ESPN-HD and it will not allow me to watch it using directv2pc, only on the original box. the same thing happens with the NFL channels (700s) when they are recorded in HD. I have the NFL package that gives me the HD 700 channels as well as the iphone, ipad and computer game watching.

Two questions, should I be able to watch ESPN-HD recording using directv2pc and should I be able to watch the NFL 700 channels recorded in HD on directv2pc?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You should... what message are you getting?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

And what kind of monitor and video card? Might be an HDCP issue.


----------



## alzyrian (Sep 4, 2009)

I usually get the message: DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played at this time.

However, this weekend I got the message about the sound so i disabled the digital sound output option in windows (again, thought it was already disabled) and then the ESPN HD stuff played just fine. I will have to wait till next weekend to test the 700 channels for the NFL package HD stuff.

I will look up the tv make and model and the nvidia card i have ( cant remember at the moment).


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To be clear, I don't know if Sunday Ticket content will play. I don't have Sunday Ticket.


----------



## jusfive (Dec 8, 2009)

I Have a problem with the video playback. Everything is fine and working but it only shows 1/4 of the screen (the top left quarter) and it is a larger blown up version. I tried reinstalling and to no prevail the beta worked fine on here but stopped recently, I keep going back to the beta but I like to keep trying to see if I it works but each time it's the same.


----------

